# Great GSDCA Nationals for Mayhem and I!



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am so proud of her! We competed in agility, obedience, and rally.

My goal was to finish her CD and all 3 legs of her RE. I also wanted to finish her Open Jumps with Weaves title and may be pick up one Open FAST leg. 

We got the CD (earning it in 3 attempts)









We got 2 legs on the RE. We did not compete the last day as I was tired and I opted to go home early. For both Rally and Obedience we placed second or third on every attempt. 

We did not get the Open FAST leg I wanted. I do not know if something was on the astroturf or what but she and many other dogs stopped to sniff around the tunnel so we timed out. But we did get the points and she did the send bonus. The time cost us enough points that we just failed to qualify. 

We did get our Open Jumpers title.









AND drumroll............. we got TWO Excellent Standard legs. We just moved up to Excellent and I really did not even think we would come close to qualifying yet. But we did, and did it well, placing every run and easily 13 seconds under course time. 

We need one more Excellent standard leg and two good things happen - we finish the requirements for her PAM (Performance Award of Merit)and we can start earning MACH (Master Agility Champion) points.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow!! That's awesome! Way to go ladies! I bet she's pretty impressed with herself too.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

VERY impressive! What a great dog to give you all that!

Congratulations! :congratulations:

Moms


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Fantastic!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats to you!! Very productive week/weekend!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

WOW Awesome accomplishments


----------



## ctidmore (Feb 6, 2013)

So very, very proud of you 2!!!! AWESOME job!!!


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Fantastic! Congrats!


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

What was the running surface like there? I might go next year.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

gsdheeler, sorry it took so long to post. I had been off work for a week due to a minor surgery. And for some dumb reason I cannot log in at home. 

I liked the surface. I like running on the astroturf. Some dogs have problems slipping on it but May does not.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey Kathy, Hope you are good after your surgery.
Thanks for the info. My boy Riot is wonderful in agility, he's 16 months and has some work to do before we trial, but he works away from me nicely, has done 12 poles if there is a small break between the 6, contacts are good for now, running A frame contact not so much.  Not jumping full height yet but we have time for a young boy, I couldn't be happier with him. Now if only he'd stop pissing on his front legs, Ha Ha guess we can't have everything.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

******** congratulations ******


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Gsdheeler, I started trialing Mayhem at about 21 months and we started a tick too soon. I should have waiting a few more months, especially for her. She is a cautious dog. We have been trialing about 20 months but do not trial much at all so we have been awhile making progress. 

If your dog is extremely fast (mine is not) you may have more trouble with the surface. I really only saw a few GSD's slide badly enough that it would concern me. More BC's had issues on the all breed days. 

I do hope you go next year.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I want to get Riot to a few matches or run thrus before we set foot in the ring at a trial. I know we have a good bit of training to do. In the spring there are a few small trials that are just one ring, makes for a heck of a long day but for a very green dog it's a good place to start. Some of the clubs in this area offer matches after the trial is over, toys allowed but no food, I'll be sure to get him in a few of those too. 
Love your dogs name ..Havoc, I lost my Havoc 2 years ago, he was my first agility dog, he was a good working dog, ended up with 19 titles on him, miss him a lot.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

You two are a great team - congratulations!


----------

